# si nos le acercamos



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si es correcto _nos le acercamos_ en esta frase:

El enemigo es como un perro: puede ladrar, pero sólo nos muerde, si _nos le acercamos*.*_

Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Yo diría "si nos acercamos".

Si dices "si nos le acercamos", estás diciendo que tomas en brazos a tu enemigo y te lo acercas como se haría con un bebé o con un perrito.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

No sé si es cuestión de continente pero por acá si se entiende eso. Que si tú te le acercas al perro (el enemigo) él te morderá. 

Una madre a su hijo, el cual va hacia un perro.-

¡No te le acerques! Sino te va a morder. Es decir el niño es el que no debe acercarse al perro.


Ahora un niño con su ropa blanca recien comprada, le compran un helado de chocolate. 
¡No te lo acerques! Sino te mancharás la ropa, es decir el niño es quien se acerca el helado a la ropa.


----------



## Estántodospillados

Hola a todos:

A mí me parece correcta. Aunque me gusta más cómo suena "_nos acercamos a él_".

En cualquier caso creo las diferentes interpretaciones se deben al ya sobadísimo tema del leísmo aceptado. Unas veces aclara cosas; otras, como ésta, confunde.
Si usaramos _lo_, sólo podría ser CD y no habría dudas: _Nos lo acercamos_, sería sin duda el caso que dice Maruja. 
En zonas no leístas, _le_ es siempre CI luego tampoco admite dudas que estamos en el caso de Miguelillo.
Pero la realidad es que este tipo de leísmo es aceptado por la RAE, lo que puede dar lugar a confusiones. 
Yo creo que ya llevo demasiado tiempo en Madrid (zona de leísmo intenso), porque la primera impresión al ver la frase ha sido acercar el perro hacia mí.
En cualquier caso, personalmente me quedo con _nos acercamos a él_. Y así no hay dudas..

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Jellby

Estántodospillados said:


> Yo creo que ya llevo demasiado tiempo en Madrid (zona de leísmo intenso), porque la primera impresión al ver la frase ha sido acercar el perro hacia mí.



Yo que estoy en zona no especialmente leísta (y siempre con leísmo admitido), lo interpreto como acercar el perro hacia nosotros, y automáticamente se me enciende la lucecita de "leísmo incorrecto". Aunque pueda interpretarse come "nos acercamos a él", yo nunca lo diría así.


----------



## beatrizg

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si es correcto _nos le acercamos_ en esta frase:
> 
> El enemigo es como un perro: puede ladrar, pero sólo nos muerde, si _nos le acercamos*.*_
> 
> Saludos



Para mí la frase es correcta.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

beatrizg said:


> Para mí la frase es correcta.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Como dijé definitivamente cuestión de continente, je je.


----------



## aceituna

Para mí también es correcta, pero a primera vista me resulta ambigua y tengo que pararme a analizarla para distinguir que efectivamente es "nosotros nos acercamos al perro" en vez "acercamos el perro a nosotros"... Es lo que tiene ser leísta (aunque sea una leísta "aceptada" por la RAE ).

Yo diría nos acercamos a él.


----------



## San

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si es correcto _nos le acercamos_ en esta frase:
> 
> El enemigo es como un perro: puede ladrar, pero sólo nos muerde, si _nos le acercamos*.*_
> 
> Saludos



Yo no veo nada raro, es algo que se suele oír:

_Me le acerqué, le di dos besos y la invité a una copa.
A mi colega ni te le acerques._

Saludos.


----------



## San

Estántodospillados said:


> Pero la realidad es que este tipo de leísmo es aceptado por la RAE, lo que puede dar lugar a confusiones.



Tal como yo lo veo lo que puede dar lugar a confusiones es que uno de los interlocutores sea leísta y el otro no. Eso sí, será una confusión aceptada por la RAE.


----------



## Estántodospillados

San said:


> Tal como yo lo veo lo que puede dar lugar a confusiones es que uno de los interlocutores sea leísta y el otro no. Eso sí, será una confusión aceptada por la RAE.


 
Claro. En cualquier caso, con conocer el fenómeno y saber que hay sitios donde se da muy a menudo, ya es suficiente para que incluso un no-leísta esté precavido. 
Por supuesto siempre hablamos del leísmo aceptado. 

Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Jellby said:


> Yo que estoy en zona no especialmente leísta (y siempre con leísmo admitido), lo interpreto como acercar el perro hacia nosotros, y automáticamente se me enciende la lucecita de "leísmo incorrecto". Aunque pueda interpretarse come "nos acercamos a él", yo nunca lo diría así.


 
Hola:

Yo aunque vivo en una zona, muy leísta, tanto leísmo aceptado como el que no, lo interpreto igual que Jelby, y diría que es incorrecta, pero parece ser que el tema depende de las zonas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Maruja14

San said:


> Yo no veo nada raro, es algo que se suele oír:
> 
> _Me le acerqué, le di dos besos y la invité a una copa.
> A mi colega ni te le acerques._
> 
> Saludos.



Ese "ni te le acerques", es un poco distinto.  A lo mejor así, en plan amenaza, me sonaría menos raro. 


****
Cita y respuesta a mensaje borrado
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## San

Maruja14 said:


> Ese "ni te le acerques", es un poco distinto.  A lo mejor así, en plan amenaza, me sonaría menos raro.
> 
> 
> ****
> Cita y respuesta a mensaje borrado
> Martine (Mod...)



Claro, porque seguramente lo habrás oído. Cuando una frase es ambigua te viene a la cabeza una interpretación u otra según el contexto. Yo nunca he oído a nadie decir "nos le acercamos", con el sujeto en primera persona del plural, pero cuando lo veo sólo lo puedo interpretar de una manera, no es ambigua para mí.


----------



## Jellby

En cuanto a las secuencias de pronombres átonos, quizá sea interesante mirar en la hispanoteca, concretamente:

Parece que es imposible obtener secuencias formadas por un acusativo seguido de un dativo, o por un no reflexivo seguido de un reflexivo (con independencia de la persona).

Si en este caso el "nos" lo consideramos acusativo o no, pues es discutible, pero al menos nos da una pista de por qué a algunos nos suena raro, y no sólo por el "le".


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> En cuanto a las secuencias de pronombres átonos, quizá sea interesante mirar en la hispanoteca, concretamente:
> 
> Parece que es imposible obtener secuencias formadas por un acusativo seguido de un dativo, o por un no reflexivo seguido de un reflexivo (con independencia de la persona).
> 
> Si en este caso el "nos" lo consideramos acusativo o no, pues es discutible, pero al menos nos da una pista de por qué a algunos nos suena raro, y no sólo por el "le".


 
Al perro *nos le* acercamos.

A mi entender *le* es un dativo (CI), pero *nos* no es un acusativo (CD). En este caso *nos* es un componente del verbo intransitivo _acercarse_: no funciona como CD (acusativo).


----------



## aceituna

Pitt said:


> Al perro *nos le* acercamos.
> 
> A mi entender *le* es un dativo (CI), pero *nos* no es un acusativo (CD). En este caso *nos* es un componente del verbo intransitivo _acercarse_: no funciona como CD (acusativo).


Sí, a mí también me parece que el *nos* forma parte del verbo pronominal acercarse... pero no soy ninguna autoridad en gramática...


----------



## Antpax

aceituna said:


> Sí, a mí también me parece que el *nos* forma parte del verbo pronominal acercarse... pero no soy ninguna autoridad en gramática...


 
Hola Tuna:

Parece que la frase tiene multitud de interpretaciones, pero yo creo que el CD es el perro (y por tanto hay leísmo) y el "nos" CI (posiblemente en reflexivo, ahí dudo), pero tampoco soy una autoridad en el tema.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Anti: tu análisis sirve si la frase significa "acercamos el perro a nosotros".
Pero el significado que le quería dar Pitt es: "nosotros nos acercamos al perro" -> ahí el perro no es CD...
¿No?
¡Ay, qué lío!


Tuna Tunera


----------



## Antpax

aceituna said:


> Anti: tu análisis sirve si la frase significa "acercamos el perro a nosotros".
> Pero el significado que le quería dar Pitt es: "nosotros nos acercamos al perro" -> ahí el perro no es CD...
> ¿No?
> ¡Ay, qué lío!
> 
> 
> Tuna Tunera


 
Ya me estoy liando yo también . Ahí tendrías razón, pero lo que es que no termino de ver la frase con ese significado. Si queremos decir "nos acercamos al perro", no veo como sustituir "al perro" por un pronombre y que se mantenga el sentido salvo "nos acercamos a él", con "le" yo diría que no es posible.

Pero ojo, que yo "toco de oído" como se dice por aquí, para la gramática doctores tiene la Iglesia.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ynez

Yo no sé si es gramaticalmente correcto, solo sé que es algo que no se dice donde yo vivo


----------



## aceituna

Es cierto que suena algo rara, pero... ¿os resulta más normal: "Fulanito *se me acercó* para decirme nosequé"? Porque en realidad la estructura es la misma, ¿no? 
Fulanito se acercó a mí -> se me acercó.
Nosotros nos acercamos al perro -> nos le acercamos.

¿Será que vale para personas pero no para perros?
¿¿¿???

Sigo igual de confundía...


----------



## Antpax

aceituna said:


> Es cierto que suena algo rara, pero... ¿os resulta más normal: "Fulanito *se me acercó* para decirme nosequé"? Porque en realidad la estructura es la misma, ¿no?
> Fulanito se acercó a mí -> se me acercó.
> Nosotros nos acercamos al perro -> nos le acercamos.
> 
> ¿Será que vale para personas pero no para perros?
> ¿¿¿???
> 
> Sigo igual de confundía...


 
Ya me estás haciendo dudar, pero yo sigo en mis trece. Yo lo veo así:

Fulanito se acercó a mí -> se me acercó.
Nosotros nos acercamos al perro -> nos acercamos a él
Fulanito nos acercó el destornillador -> Nos lo acercó.
Nosotros nos acercamos el perro (tirando de la correa)-> Nos lo acercamos.

Saludicos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Antpax said:


> Ya me estás haciendo dudar, pero yo sigo en mis trece. Yo lo veo así:
> 
> Fulanito se acercó a mí -> se me acercó.
> Nosotros nos acercamos al perro -> nos acercamos a él
> Fulanito nos acercó el destornillador -> Nos lo acercó.
> Nosotros nos acercamos el perro (tirando de la correa)-> Nos lo acercamos.
> 
> Saludicos.
> 
> Ant


 
Anti, *yo lo digo exactamente como lo has puesto tú*... 
Lo que no sé es *por qué*... ¿Por qué sí "se me acercó" y no "nos le acercamos"?

Saludines.


----------



## Antpax

aceituna said:


> Anti, *yo digo exactamente como lo has puesto tú*...
> Lo que no sé es *por qué*... ¿Por qué sí "se me acercó" y no "nos le acercamos"?
> 
> Saludines.


 
Y yo sin darme cuenta . Al final el confundido soy yo (lo que no es tan raro).


----------



## aceituna

Jejeje, ¡¡¡mi plan para hacer reinar la confusión en el mundo ha triunfado!!! 

Tranquilo, yo también estoy confundida...  Mi intuición ya no da para más y mis dos neuronas se han declarado en huelga...

¿Hay algún gramático en la sala?


----------



## Ynez

Veamos, una frase del mismo tipo sería:

_Nos acercamos a la pared._

Según algunos se podría decir:

_Nos le acercamos._

Pero no lo decimos...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo diría que si el perro está allá, y vamos hacia él, nos le acercamos.
Si el perro está allá y viene hacia nosotros, se nos acerca.
Si tomamos al perro y lo acercamos a nosotros, nos lo acercamos.

Espero no haber confundido más a los lectores.


----------



## Ynez

No has confundido, Toño, está bien saber que sí se utiliza ese "nos le" en algunas zonas. ¿En la frase de la pared también se utilizaría?

Nos acercamos a la pared = Nos le acercamos


----------



## lazarus1907

Si a alguien le interesa, luego cuando tenga más tiempo me releo los capítulos pertinentes de tres o cuatro libros, y os doy una cita como Dios manda, pero os adelanto que los dativos están sujetos a unas reglas muy caprichosas, y ciertas combinaciones se aceptan y otras no. De hecho, en dos de mis libros hay tablas en las que se puede ver si se puede combinar una primera persona con una tercera cuando el dativo es de tal o cual tipo. Por ejemplo, ciertos tipos de dativo son correctos con "me", "te", "nos" y "os", pero no con "le" o "les".

Yo, sin consultar nada, diría que ese "Nos le acercamos" es probablemente incorrecto formalmente, aunque puede que esté plenamente reconocido en algunos países. A mí me suena fatal, al igual que "Se me/te/le/os/les acercó" me suenan perfectas, pero recordad lo que dije sobre las combinaciones. Ej. _Me te acerqué.  Me os acerqué.__  __ Os me acercasteis.__ _


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La verdad no me parece haberlo visto así nunca, pero no sabría decirte la razón; tal vez porque es fija y no se mueve.


----------



## aceituna

lazarus1907 said:


> Si a alguien le interesa, luego cuando tenga más tiempo me releo los capítulos pertinentes de tres o cuatro libros, y os doy una cita como Dios manda, pero os adelanto que los dativos están sujetos a unas reglas muy caprichosas, y ciertas combinaciones se aceptan y otras no. De hecho, en dos de mis libros hay tablas en las que se puede ver si se puede combinar una primera persona con una tercera cuando el dativo es de tal o cual tipo. Por ejemplo, ciertos tipos de dativo son correctos con "me", "te", "nos" y "os", pero no con "le" o "les".
> 
> Yo, sin consultar nada, diría que ese "Nos le acercamos" es probablemente incorrecto formalmente, aunque puede que esté plenamente reconocido en algunos países. A mí me suena fatal.


 
Pues a mí sí me interesa... si no es mucha molestia, te agredecería que le echaras un vistazo.


----------



## Ynez

Claro que nos interesa, lazarus, si eres capaz de encontrar una respuesta oficial a todo esto. Aunque al final puede que la explicación sea _es correcto donde se utiliza e incorrecto donde no_, ¿o no existe algo así?


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> No has confundido, Toño, está bien saber que sí se utiliza ese "nos le" en algunas zonas. ¿En la frase de la pared también se utilizaría?
> 
> Nos acercamos a la pared = Nos le acercamos


 
Que yo sepa esta transformación es incorrecto:

Nos acercamos a la pared > Nos le acercamos. 

Pero es correcto:

Nos acercamos a la pared > Nos acercamos a ella.


----------



## Jellby

aceituna said:


> Es cierto que suena algo rara, pero... ¿os resulta más normal: "Fulanito *se me acercó* para decirme nosequé"? Porque en realidad la estructura es la misma, ¿no?



Sí, pero como bien ha dicho Lazarus, no siempre vale. Aunque sintácticamente la estructura sea correcta y lógica, hay combinaciones que no encajan y suenan mal.


----------



## Maruja14

lazarus1907 said:


> _Me te acerqué.  Me os acerqué.__  __ Os me acercasteis.__ _



Espero que éstas sean incorrectas porque peor no pueden sonar.

¿Os me acercasteis? ¿Qué significaría esto? _ _


----------



## Jellby

Maruja14 said:


> Espero que éstas sean incorrectas porque peor no pueden sonar.
> 
> ¿Os me acercasteis? ¿Qué significaría esto? _ _



Os acercasteis a mí.

Igual que:
Se me acercó = Se acercó a mí

Sintácticamente es equivalente, pero duele al oído


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Al perro *nos le* acercamos.
> 
> A mi entender *le* es un dativo (CI), pero *nos* no es un acusativo (CD). En este caso *nos* es un componente del verbo intransitivo _acercarse_: no funciona como CD (acusativo).


 
Tu análisis escorrecto, Pitt.

El orden normal de los clíticos es:

2a+1a+3a. persona
Te me fuiste
Te nos volaste
Me lo han regalado
Te lo dieron
Me lo dieron
se+2a+1a+3a.
Se te perdió el collar
se nos perdió el perro
Se me perdió la cartera.

Me le acerqué =yo me acerqué a él.

Ivy29


----------



## Ynez

Ivy29 said:


> Me le acerqué =yo me acerqué a él.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Ivy, tú que tienes libros de gramática, ¿podrías por favor comprobar qué dicen sobre tu última frase? Aquí no utilizamos esa mezcla de pronombres.


----------



## falbala84

La verdad es que sí suena tela de raro, aquí no somos nada leístas y aún así no se dice eso. Si lazarus diera la explicación formal sería genial, porque es cierto que algunas construcciones suenan bastante mal.


----------

